# shallow water lures



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

I was wondering if there are some good shallow water bream lures covering the 0.3m-0.8m depth range- I have seen very few in the tackle shops (BCF AMART) and have struggles to find any online either.
Whats out there


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

the best shallow water lures i know of are called poppers.see if you can find some about 3-5cm long.
Towadis are expensive but worth the money.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Have a look on http://www.motackle.com.au it has lots of bream lures.


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

CK40's, shallow diving Chubbies, SX40's and various surface lures are just a few that will work well. Nearly any lure can be used efectivly in shallow depths like that, its just a matter of how you work them.

I'd probably be looking at soft plastics more than anything, espesially for this depth. An unweighted plastic (whether it be a 6" sandworm, 3" powerminnow or anything really) is a deadly way to fish the shallows.

There are plenty of options around, any bream lures will work fine (aslong as you work them correctly).

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Where abouts in the lake is green point Matt??

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve, i have plenty of poppers and towadis you can try on wednesday if you want.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have to say I am a fan of the Strike pro Small fry II









Also the Strike Po Smelta, very similar to the YoZuri pin minnow.









Have found most Strike Pro lures need a bit of tuning (about a minute worth of work) to get to run right  
Have a read here its quite simple and all lures will eventually need tuning  
http://www.fishraider.com.au/fishing-ar ... -lures.php


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Thankyou everybody for your replies, not alot of suprises, especially with the love of poppers. The guys who have fished with me regularly would probably agree I lack the patience to fish with poppers and generally soft plastics also- unless on the troll. I would probably increase my catch if I had more patience.
I will check out the yo zuri lures and of course Mo's. 
I was particually thinking of Lake erraring and swan bay were there are large expanses of weed covered bottom about the 1m mark. And after a suitable lure to troll over them.
To be honest I'm should practice my patience (good excuse to go fishing :wink: ). I have a bucket load of plastics that need using- funny I actually bought the Kayak to work the shallow and snags with plastics- fell in lust  with trolling.

Matt I haven't fished around Green point. (Its between Belmont and Valentine) I was walking there with the Family the other day and my father in law pointed out a reef which is particually productive, so it is definately on the list to do.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

my collection of lures that target bream are;
Rio prawn
Prawn star
Manns 5
SX40
SX48
Varios Sp's between 2-3 inch with a 1/12 or less jig head.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

saysme said:


> I was particually thinking of Lake erraring and swan bay were there are large expanses of weed covered bottom about the 1m mark. And after a suitable lure to troll over them.
> To be honest I'm should practice my patience (good excuse to go fishing :wink: ). I have a bucket load of plastics that need using- funny I actually bought the Kayak to work the shallow and snags with plastics- fell in lust  with trolling.


A few things worth trying in this situation:

* replace the trebles on your favourite small HB with doubles (don't know where to find these but some lures have them) or singles (Decoys from MO) - this will reduce greatly the lure snagging in the weed;

* rig an sp on a worm hook and work it across the surface and also skim the weed - with 1m depth and still water you really don't need any weight unless you are trolling;

* get a weedless jig for trolling sps.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

For doubles, have a look at http://www.wellsystackle.com/shop/item_ ... _no=107701


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Peril


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

My favourite shallow water breamin' lures are poppers - no snags, and you can add sight and sound to the feel of the hit, and the cheapo's work as well as the expensive lures - my most successful poppers cost me $2 (+ another $2 to upgrade the trebles). These are Surecatch (individually) and also Gillies (packs of 5 for $10) (same lures, from same factory - just different branding) about 45mm.


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

how much shallower can you go than a EASTCOAST LURES shame matt LOL!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Saysme,

Also add Attack lures to your list. They are always a good fall-back lure for me. Particularly the gold with black tiger stripes.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Just picked up some new River2Sea lure you might be interested in

Baby Cranks 30 shallow runners to 0.6m





































Baby Minnow 50f










Doesnt show up well but it has a nice purple hue along the top 









And the best thing is there now fitted with Owner trebles


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Buff,
Their just what I was thinking about, along with a couple from the Yo Zuri range. Soon to be additions to my tackle box


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

Those little deep diving crankbaits ie chubbys SX40's or the above mentioned R2S are dynamite in skinny (shallow) water areas. Particularly were there are plenty of small invertibrates to feed on ie molluscs (cockle beds), crustaceans (crabs) & worms. Either slowly trolled or cast from up-wind to maximise casting distance with a very slow retreive. The trick is to ensure they hit the bottum so that the bib stirs up the mud. Anyway, just another technique


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Poppers are the way to go, i have just finished a weeks fishing up at Caloundra in shallows between 1 and 4 feet deep and the fish i caught while fishing the shallows were on 50mm poppers.'
The species i caught on poppers include whiting, bream, flathead, taylor, queenfish, GT's and grunter.
All i had to do was find the retrieve that got the best results, which ended up being a fast erratic jerky retrieve were i would jerk the popper 2-3 inch at a time, i found the faster i jerked the popper through the water the more aggressive the fish became and the harder they hit.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice lures some of you guys have


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

buff said:


> Just picked up some new River2Sea lure you might be interested in
> 
> And the best thing is there now fitted with Owner trebles


Wow - that is a great move by them. They just jumped a whole notch on my likely to buy rating by actually fitting a decent (I think the best) treble available. Those models look the goods as well.


----------

